# Adding clay to m&p ... just for shaving soap?



## birdcharm (May 24, 2011)

Hi, 

I was doing a bit of reading about bentonite clay and wondered what would happen if it were added to my soaps.  It seemed that from what I read that it makes a shaving soap.  My question is:  Does it only make a shaving soap, or does it simply lather more and can be used for body soap?  I don't think you add very much ... it seemed like only about a teaspoon per pound, so I guess I should experiment, but thought I would share and ask as well! 

Kathy


----------



## Catmehndi (May 30, 2011)

adding clay adds more 'glide' to your soap. I've added clay to a soap I made for my daughter's acne (though she still prefers Proactiv....)

 :?


----------



## birdcharm (May 30, 2011)

Hi, 

Thanks!  Okay ... more "glide" ... and the benefits of the clay itself, I suppose, if you leave it on for a few minutes.  I mean, the "negative charge" that it actively holds, pulling toxins from the skin.  I may just give this a whirl sometime!  I am very curious as to how it would work. 

I would think that it would make for a good acne soap, if it were allowed to sit a few moments, and if the base was an oil type, to bind with the oils of the skin ... perhaps your daughter just hasn't given it enough of a chance. 
:wink:  

Thanks again! 
Kathy


----------



## soapbuddy (May 31, 2011)

birdcharm said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Thanks!  Okay ... more "glide" ... and the benefits of the clay itself, I suppose, if you leave it on for a few minutes.  I mean, the "negative charge" that it actively holds, pulling toxins from the skin.  I may just give this a whirl sometime!  I am very curious as to how it would work.
> 
> ...


I don't know about pulling toxins from the skin, but clay seems to work for people that have oily or acneic skin.


----------



## birdcharm (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,

Hi!

When clay is applied and allowed to dry, it draws toxins out of the skin ... it may work a little during a face wash though, as the ingredient is still there ... I believe as soon as bentonite clay gets wet, it begins drawing toxins ... the molecules in the clay have a negative charge, while toxins have a positive charge.  So the clay actually draws the toxins out of the skin "like a magnet" as some sources describe.

However, it may need to be allowed to remain on the face longer, such as in a mask, in order to have time to sufficiently draw the toxins out ... but, it may at least do something in a brief face wash, I'm not sure! 

But, it sure makes sense that calcium bentonite can help with oily skin!

~ Kathy


----------

